# Clear coat hardness?



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been playing around with my new DA today after receiving a polishing and finishing pad this morning along with Megs #80 and #83 but i'm struggling removing medium swirl marks.

Are Audi's well know for having a tough clear coat or am i doing something wrong? I've done plenty of research on what i should be doing but i'm not getting the desired effects so i'm thinking i need a more abrasive polish and a cutting pad.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep Audi and most German cars are well known for having very hard clear clay


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

TT-TOM said:


> I've been playing around with my new DA today after receiving a polishing and finishing pad this morning along with Megs #80 and #83 but i'm struggling removing medium swirl marks.
> 
> Are Audi's well know for having a tough clear coat or am i doing something wrong? I've done plenty of research on what i should be doing but i'm not getting the desired effects so i'm thinking i need a more abrasive polish and a cutting pad.


Had the same problem when I got my Kestrel DA6, eventually got a coarse pad and used this:- http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... -cat8.html

Go easy though, it's very aggressive and has to be treated with respect, didn't take much effort and certainly need to tape up panel edges.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Meguiar's DA Microfiber Correction pads work well
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/index.php?manufacturers_id=41

Also i found merenza products good for german paint


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Menzema is well known for good results on hard VAG/BMW paintwork. Could give the different stages of that a go.. Its all about testing combinations of pads and polishes, every car is so different! Maybe Megs 105/205 would work as a Cut/Refine combo.. Worked well on my Ford paint but again VAG paint it different.

Detailing World forums are good for stuff like this though, can learn alot!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I also purchased a DA kit for my TT last year The TT has a tough clear coat so I bought a hard kit from polished bliss. When it arrived I tried a medium pad but I was getting know where. I changed to a hard pad and what a difference, I would say I got rid of about 90% of swirl marks. You really have to go for it. It took me a few days to get the complete car done.

I used Meguiar's ultra cut compound first and then moved onto Meguiar's finishing polish. After that I waxed with naty's poorboys paste wax.

As Steveupton said tape the car up first as it will save a lot of cleaning up trim when you finish. A detailing brush will come in handy too!

Most important point of all is to give the car a claying session first.

Sounds like you have a similar kit. Below is a pic of my Kit










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



AaronMc said:


> Maybe Megs 105/205 would work as a Cut/Refine combo.. Worked well on my Ford paint but again VAG paint it different.


Just noticed your post, This is the combo kit I used for my TT and it worked a Treat! I have a short video clip of my TT wing before I touched it showing major swirling, I then move the video camera over onto my door which I had just finished and the difference is night and day. Will try and find it tomorrow and upload it so you can get an idea of how good the kit I used works!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I've ordered a cutting pad and some megs #105 to get rid of the worst of the scratches.

I haven't got any clay as yet, i know some swear by it but I'm not sure its really necessary on 10 year old paint that's far from perfect anyway, I'll see what the results are like without it.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The megs DA microfibre correction system is just the best system out at the moment for VAG paint. You do need to work it, but it's by far the safest system. A lot of professional detailers are now using it, it's so good.

While DA is much less likely to do damage than rotary, you do still need to have a bit of technique or it's very easy to take off a lot of clear, especially with a cutting pad.

Where are you based? Detailing world has lots of links to training courses. Generally you pay £25-£50 and you get to polish/destroy a car all day.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Right i have just uploaded my Swirl mark video to photobucket for you to watch and to show you how welll the Meguires Polishes and hard pads work with my DA Polisher.

Video starts off over on my drivers wing before i have touched it with the Polisher where you can see so many swirl marks, I then move over to the door which i have just finished and well you will see the results for yourself!

Apologies for me mumbling to myself in the video! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Play it fullscreen to see it easily

http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x42 ... lMarks.mp4


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

So was that with the ultra cut and cutting pad then a polishing pad with a more mild polish?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

TT-TOM said:


> So was that with the ultra cut and cutting pad then a polishing pad with a more mild polish?


Yes you got it, I started off with the Meguiar's Ultra Cut compound with a cutting pad. I would do two passes with the buffer on a high speed with medium to hard pressure, I then went down to a lower speed setting and did a further three passes with little to no pressure.

I would then buff any remaining polish off with a microfibre, Change to a medium pad and apply the Meguiar's finishing polish and repeat the same passes as in the first step.

Again Buff off and then Apply a coat of wax, Can be done by hand but I used my Buffer on slowest setting just guiding the buffer over the surface. And then buffed of the wax with a fresh microfibre

Doing it this way took me a good few days, (Weather didn't help though)

I really would advise to Clay your car first if you are going to put the above amount of effort in. As you can see from my video clip if you put the time in then you can get great results. I clayed my entire car in around one hour it really does not take long to do and you will be amazed at how smooth your car bodywork will feel afterwards.

This is the first car I have owned where I don't have to hang my head in shame when you see her in direct sunlight as there is no horrible hazing or swirl marks visible.

I am no expert at this either. The above results that I got were from my first ever attempt at machine polishing a car and I was and still am very happy with the results.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds like i'll be going down a similar route then. I think i need to get some smaller 4" pads aswell or do the smaller bits by hand.

It costing me a fortune for all this stuff, hopefully it will be worth it to have a really shiny TT


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

TT-TOM said:


> Sounds like i'll be going down a similar route then. I think i need to get some smaller 4" pads aswell or do the smaller bits by hand.
> 
> It costing me a fortune for all this stuff, hopefully it will be worth it to have a really shiny TT


Four inch pads came in very handy for the wings and bumpers. My kit plus all the extra micro fibres and clay bar kit came to around £220. A lot of money yes but you will have a great kit which should last you some time.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?imlo33


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

One thing i was dissapointed with was the cloth that came with the Meguires G220 DA. Its a great piece of kit which comes with a nice good quality bag and then they stick in this cheap as hell microfiber cloth that I wouldn't wipe my arse with its that poor quality.


----------

